# How to tell male and female of Chinese mantis



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

New

Guest

Posted: Mon Apr 26, 2004 5:15 am Post subject: How to tell male and female of Chinese mantis

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to tell male and female of Chinese mantis

Back to top

ChrisT

Joined: 13 Nov 2003

Posts: 20

Location: Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

Posted: Thu May 13, 2004 4:20 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chinese Mantises, like most Mantises, are very easy to identify gender-wise. The males are slightly smaller and have a lighter, slimmer build than the females, and have longer antenna. They also have more segments on the underside of the abdomen; females have 6 segments, while males have eight. Also, the last segment on the female's abdomen is bigger than on the male's and the ends of the abdomen look different as well, with the females having a downward-curved 'hook' while males have an upturned 'cup'. Both genders of the Chinese Mantis have full, useable wings, though the female is less inclined to fly than the male (a pregnant female with an abdomen full of eggs will be too heavy to fly), but in some Mantis species, such as the Carolina Mantis and the Bud-Winged Mantis, the females have shorter wings that only cover part of the abdomen and are only useful as part of threat displays. I hope this info helps, and that you have good luck with your Mantises.

_________________

Give me Mantises, or give me death!

Back to top

Gust

Guest

Posted: Sun May 30, 2004 1:53 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks a lot

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Mon Sep 20, 2004 11:17 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can just tell by looking at chinese or carolina mantids. No need to count segments. If they are adults I can tell at a quick glance what sex they are.


----------

